# Drawing I reasently finished



## Battou

Cartoon/Anime crossovers, Dora the Explorer and Pokemon






Bigger Here

This thing has been sitting unfinished on my computer for ages, I finally got around to finishing it, On to the next one I guess.

*EDIT*





Bigger here





Bigger here


----------



## sleepingdragon

Nice work. :thumbup:


----------



## flashbackpat

I envy your talent.  Awesome!


----------



## Battou

Thanks.

Dora there is actually a part of a series I started some time ago. The three existing complete line drawings are:

Dora (seen above)
Johnny Bravo
Kenny (South Park) 



I have a fourth one well underway, but I had a real bad run with the pencil work. I asked another staff member on FAC to give me some advice and some redlines and she just about redrew the picture because it sucked so bad. I felt like a total failure with that one, I stepped way out of my comfort zone with it and it showed.

Saskue (Naruto)


----------



## JohnMF

Battou said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have a fourth one well underway, but I had a real bad run with the pencil work. I asked another staff member on FAC to give me some advice and some redlines and she just about redrew the picture because it sucked so bad. I felt like a total failure with that one, I stepped way out of my comfort zone with it and it showed.
> 
> Saskue (Naruto)



in response to that last drawing link.

You would benefit from taking some life drawing classes (if you haven't already). Once you start to understand the way the muscles and bones etc  are structured beneath the skin your work will come on leaps and bounds.

The lines you draw seem to be painstakingly overworked and stiff. A bit of practice speed drawing of the human figure will help you to get more fluid and bring your work to life. You can practice doing that with friends and family, they don't have to pose or even be aware, just draw them as they're watching tv or relaxing. Force yourself to do each sketch in under 3 minutes (for example), and do LOTS of them. It's a great exercise and you will see the improvement.


----------



## LarissaPhotography

I read a book once about how to think like Da Vinci.  And it touched on what JohnMF mentioned.  It was a principle called Arte/Scienza - or the merging of art and science.  Basically, don't try to be an artist without understanding the science of  the bone structure and the rest of the science of the human body.


----------



## thereforeiamx

hahahah that's so cute! dora and a ponyta?!


----------



## TwoRails

Nice.  I like the way the eyes are pointed correctly and not "goofy eyed."


----------



## Battou

JohnMF said:


> in response to that last drawing link.
> 
> You would benefit from taking some life drawing classes (if you haven't already). Once you start to understand the way the muscles and bones etc  are structured beneath the skin your work will come on leaps and bounds.
> 
> The lines you draw seem to be painstakingly overworked and stiff. A bit of practice speed drawing of the human figure will help you to get more fluid and bring your work to life. You can practice doing that with friends and family, they don't have to pose or even be aware, just draw them as they're watching tv or relaxing. Force yourself to do each sketch in under 3 minutes (for example), and do LOTS of them. It's a great exercise and you will see the improvement.





LarissaPhotography said:


> I read a book once about how to think like Da Vinci.  And it touched on what JohnMF mentioned.  It was a principle called Arte/Scienza - or the merging of art and science.  Basically, don't try to be an artist without understanding the science of  the bone structure and the rest of the science of the human body.



Well....I'll admit that there is value in what you advise, but it is not quite applickable as fully as one may think. Animeesk art work is proportionally foul to life drawing especially in the occurance of muscle structure. It is a large part of why a great many artists shun anime, some say it's fundimentally wrong. I'm not saying I would not benifit from studiying life drawing in all forms of my work, it was for that reason I bought Loomis's "Figure Drawing For All It's Worth"

What I believe happened there is simple, I am positive that the painstakingly overworked and stiff lines came about due to mind set during the process of converting my poser 6 models to animeesk inturpritations. Too much thought not enough drawing. Trying to make this into Him and this, I just over thought it. When you pair that with my cartoon drawing background where line work is somewhat ridgid it has become somthing of a bad habit that has proven leathel to my few realism works. (Here (NSFW), Here (NSFW) and Here if any one is Curious)



thereforeiamx said:


> hahahah that's so cute! dora and a ponyta?!





TwoRails said:


> Nice.  I like the way the eyes are pointed correctly and not "goofy eyed."



Thanks.


Update, two images added to first post.


----------

